# Here we go again!



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, hear we go again . By this PM I should be on the 2ww again. After 3 stressful months of trying FET ( lining too thin, dates all wrong - sundays) , looks like we have made it! 2 of our 3 frostoes made it and are going back later. Really chuffed as I thought that the chances were slim for them. If this does not do it, then it will be on the road to the next full cycle again. Trying to be calm about it and let nature do it's bit - out of my control now - but still feeling a bit freaked out at the thought of another 2ww.
This site will keep me sane!
Bright Eyes.


----------



## sammy s (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey there Natalie!

Wishing you many tons of luck in your ET and 2ww

Keep us posted

Sam x


----------



## FS (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wanted to say, 'Good Luck'!

best wishes,

FS


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Good luck, Brighteyes.    

Ellie


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Just to finish this thread and let you konw that we had another BFN.
Going to see the Nurse next week to discuss our options next and if we do another cycle, what could we do different to try to get the little ones to stick  about in there,
Bright Eyes


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi 

I am so sorry about your BFN - it is so disappoinitng - lots of big hugs    .  It really is the most horrid news and just so upsetting.  Are you at home today?  A good idea to have a chat with the nurse and make a plan - I always think that having a plan helps.  Love and hugs, Harris


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I am so sorry to read your news 

Stay strong, and I want to wish you all the best for your next steps.

Love Jo
x


----------

